# Infidelity Percentages



## Ruby210 (Oct 14, 2015)

I was listening to a male talk show host discuss men and infidelity. He said in his opinion, through studies and just what he has seen over the years amongst his peers, that 20% of men are faithful & monagamous, 20% you can't trust as far as you can throw them, but that the majority-60% love their wives but go on work trips or golf trips and pay escorts for sexual favors. Or they go to a massage place and get a "happy ending". He said these men truly feel that these monthly indiscretions are no big deal and that's it's just biological and scratching an itch. The callers tended to agree with his assesment. One caller was a sex worker who said her married clients are happy at home they just want variety. She suggested women offer to come to an escort with their husband! Just wanted to hear some of your opinions. I certainly hope it's not true that only 20% of married/ attached men are completely monogamous. Thoughts?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Pretty sure it's an exaggeration to build up drama and conversation.

human nature to exaggerate. Talk show hyperbole.

Nevertheless, even if around 30-40 percent get an occasional bj from a stripper
or a special massage it's bad. I've known a lot of men that do, or at least brag about it.

Sign of the times, or just boys being boys like cave man days?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Are you worried about your husband when he is on trips with Greg?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The statistics about fidelity/cheating are tough to pin down. Standard stats say about 23% of men cheat, vs. about 18% of women. Others indicate that at least half of both men and women will cheat at some point. Over 80% are never found out. Much depends on your definition of cheating - is a happy ending massage cheating, or not? Does it take an emotional attachment and/or PIV sex to be cheating? Or - for some - it may simply be watching porn. So, it's all ambiguous without defining terms and picking the right statistical study.


----------



## Jessica38 (Feb 28, 2017)

Married but Happy said:


> The statistics about fidelity/cheating are tough to pin down. Standard stats say about 23% of men cheat, vs. about 18% of women. Others indicate that at least half of both men and women will cheat at some point. Over 80% are never found out. Much depends on your definition of cheating - is a happy ending massage cheating, or not? Does it take an emotional attachment and/or PIV sex to be cheating? Or - for some - it may simply be watching porn. So, it's all ambiguous without defining terms and picking the right statistical study.


This is a good point, and I'm definitely one who feels that an EA is just as much infidelity as a physical A. I've heard the statistic that only 20% of marriages are considered happy and fulfilling by both spouses. It seems to me that to be the successful 1 in 5, you have to have strong boundaries to protect the marriage, and both spouses need a higher level of emotional intelligence.


----------



## Ruby210 (Oct 14, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Are you worried about your husband when he is on trips with Greg?


Hi, I know I don't have much of a history here, so I don't blame you for looking at an old post. My husband has been a truly devoted man to me for 27 years. Yes, I'm not a fan of that Greg guy but I trust my husband. He hasn't had to work with Greg ( Greg moved) since a couple months after I made that post. I've even been with him to a few work conferences in the past year and a half and it's been a good thing. I'm just an insecure person, he hasn't done anything to make me this way. So when I hear these opinions on radio, tv and even read some posts here. It can make people think that the faithful spouses are a minority.


----------



## SuperConfusedHusband (Mar 19, 2017)

Ruby210 said:


> I was listening to a male talk show host discuss men and infidelity. He said in his opinion, through studies and just what he has seen over the years amongst his peers, that 20% of men are faithful & monagamous, 20% you can't trust as far as you can throw them, but that the majority-60% love their wives but go on work trips or golf trips and pay escorts for sexual favors. Or they go to a massage place and get a "happy ending". He said these men truly feel that these monthly indiscretions are no big deal and that's it's just biological and scratching an itch. The callers tended to agree with his assesment. One caller was a sex worker who said her married clients are happy at home they just want variety. She suggested women offer to come to an escort with their husband! Just wanted to hear some of your opinions. I certainly hope it's not true that only 20% of married/ attached men are completely monogamous. Thoughts?


As an "almost cheating husband" I can tell you my experience and how I feel.
A good 30% of me thinks that doing it once in a while is not a big deal, however, the remaining 70% tells me that I would not be able to live with the guilt, because my wife didnt know about it. And sooner or late I will spill the beans with all the consequences.

I have never been with a sex worker, but I totally agree with them when they say that men need variety. This is what I am working on right now and it's not easy.

The last part where the sex worker says that some women bring their husbands to them...I totally see that! A woman will much rather deal with a husband that needs to get it on with somebody else in a well constructed, safe and delimited environment then chasing their husbands down with co-workers or strangers.
It's also true for men: remember that movie Gigolo with Richard Gere? There is one scene where a husband hires Gere, the gigolo sex worker, to have sex with his wife.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

My observations may not reflect a larger reality, but very few men I know have ever been to a sex worker. Sub-single digit percentage. I know one whose dad took him to lose his virginity, a European family in the USA. Several combat vets who while on leave visited brothels.

Back when I had an office job with a fair amount of travel, there were frequently a variety of different coworkers along. The most I ever saw was men going to strip clubs and stuffing dollar bills in a g-string. No lap dances, VIP room (blowjobs), or anything else physical. No hookers, no picking up women in a bar. Lots of blowing off steam with drinking at the strip clubs or bars. Lots of expensive meals on the expense account.

The affairs I was aware of were all office coworker situations except for one neighbor who had a cocaine/hooker problem.

Obviously there would be affairs I never became aware of. Still I would say the percentage of disloyal husbands is not very high. I would estimate of all the men I know, the % of cheaters (PA) is single digits from what I am aware of. Certainly nowhere near the 80% the talkshow suggested. That's in my circles. I can see how it would be higher in other circles, affecting the overall numbers.

I am aware of far more wives who have cheated than husbands.

EA would be a different story, especially depending on the definition of EA. Lots of people develop little crushes or lusts. They may even engage in light flirting. There is a lot of grey zone there. Most men (and women) probably go through something like that but never take action on it. Most men also aren't going to get involved in a non-sexual love affair for very long without either taking it physical or ending it. EA statistics would be very difficult to even estimate imho.


----------



## SuperConfusedHusband (Mar 19, 2017)

Thor said:


> I am aware of far more wives who have cheated than husbands.


This would be an interesting one to hear. Please?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Ruby210 said:


> I was listening to a male talk show host discuss men and infidelity. He said in his opinion, through studies and just what he has seen over the years amongst his peers, that 20% of men are faithful & monagamous, 20% you can't trust as far as you can throw them, but that the majority-60% love their wives but go on work trips or golf trips and pay escorts for sexual favors. Or they go to a massage place and get a "happy ending". He said these men truly feel that these monthly indiscretions are no big deal and that's it's just biological and scratching an itch. The callers tended to agree with his assesment. One caller was a sex worker who said her married clients are happy at home they just want variety. She suggested women offer to come to an escort with their husband! Just wanted to hear some of your opinions. I certainly hope it's not true that only 20% of married/ attached men are completely monogamous. Thoughts?


Male here not anyone I know. But then again most of the people I know, know my feeling on this. Maybe the keep it hidden from me.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

SuperConfusedHusband said:


> This would be an interesting one to hear. Please?


When I had an office job I knew of several married women who were in affairs with single men. I'm an airline pilot for the last 25 years and I know of numerous wives of pilots who have had affairs. I personally know 3 pilots who came home unexpectedly early resulting in literally walking in on their wife in the middle of sex acts with an OM. I know one pilot whose wife left him for another woman she was in an affair with. Numerous male coworkers have told me of being approached directly by married women. I've had a pilot's wife directly proposition me.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Thor said:


> When I had an office job I knew of several married women who were in affairs with single men. I'm an airline pilot for the last 25 years and I know of numerous wives of pilots who have had affairs. I personally know 3 pilots who came home unexpectedly early resulting in literally walking in on their wife in the middle of sex acts with an OM. I know one pilot whose wife left him for another woman she was in an affair with. Numerous male coworkers have told me of being approached directly by married women. I've had a pilot's wife directly proposition me.


Yeah I know 2 people at work whose wives had affairs and who stayed with them. The wives as they describe them sound awful, one guy is just staying for the kids, the other thinks he is working it out. We get a lot more women cheating on the men on this board too. Sometimes I wonder if this is a new thing or it's just tech has made it harder to get away with. 

Then there are is genetic proof of paternity fraud in family lines. I used to believe the line about the fairer sex. No longer. Now I believe both genders suck.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Ruby210 said:


> I was listening to a male talk show host discuss men and infidelity. He said in his opinion, through studies and just what he has seen over the years amongst his peers, that 20% of men are faithful & monagamous, 20% you can't trust as far as you can throw them, but that the majority-60% love their wives but go on work trips or golf trips and pay escorts for sexual favors. Or they go to a massage place and get a "happy ending". He said these men truly feel that these monthly indiscretions are no big deal and that's it's just biological and scratching an itch. The callers tended to agree with his assesment. One caller was a sex worker who said her married clients are happy at home they just want variety. She suggested women offer to come to an escort with their husband! Just wanted to hear some of your opinions. I certainly hope it's not true that only 20% of married/ attached men are completely monogamous. Thoughts?


*Well, praise God ~ I undoubtedly must belong to that 20%!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ruby210 said:


> that *20% of men are faithful & monagamous, * *20% you can't trust as far as you can throw them*, but that the majority-60% love their wives but go on work trips or golf trips and pay escorts for sexual favors.





arbitrator said:


> *Well, praise God ~ I undoubtedly must belong to that 20%!*


So which 20% is that? >


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm sure it depends on what social circles you move in.

Those statistics might be close to accurate for certain segments of our society but have their polar opposition in other segments.

Infidelity at some point and form in a lifespan does account for a fairly high percentage of people.

Men who pay prostitutes for some form of sex as a lifestyle are probably not a large representation.

It would be hilarious if one of those men went for a happy ending massage to find his wife working there.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

These percentages seem awfully high to me. I don't know anyone like the men mentioned who visit sex workers. I too tend to think that the number of women cheating these days seems higher than the number of men cheating. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottishGirl1998 (Dec 19, 2015)

It could well be true that only 20% of men are monogamous, but I highly doubt it. I'd say more like 60-70% from my experience of friends and family etc... Perhaps that is slightly optimistic though!

As for prostitutes, I would definitely see that as being unfaithful and completely unacceptable. If a man wants "variety" he should stay single and just have lots of short "friends with benefits" relationships. 

If you are married then you sleep with one woman and one woman only!!


----------



## Quality (Apr 26, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Yeah I know 2 people at work whose wives had affairs and who stayed with them. The wives as they describe them sound awful, one guy is just staying for the kids, the other thinks he is working it out. We get a lot more women cheating on the men on this board too. Sometimes I wonder if this is a new thing or it's just tech has made it harder to get away with.
> 
> Then there are is genetic proof of paternity fraud in family lines. I used to believe the line about the fairer sex. No longer. Now I believe both genders suck.


There are no scientifically valid numbers anywhere in this area of study so every number is more or less a crapshoot based upon feelings and multiple biases.

That being said, my FEELING and experience is that men still cheat a lot more than women. Women just have more support groups and friends to confide in (as well as much less fear of seeking help from counselors) and they are not quite as ashamed of being a betrayed wife as men are, in general, of being a betrayed husband so seeing men in larger numbers on anonymous infidelity forums shouldn't be surprising to anyone.

Women are just much more likely to know what to do themselves {and wayward husbands are more likely to dump the OW upon getting caught} where there is less similar innate or instinctual such interpersonal marital relational skills in men {and cheating women get more caught up in the illusion of the affair and fail to dump OM right away}. Up until 150 years ago we'd have simply abandoned them or beat our "chattel" into compliance and then "tarred and feathered" or killed the OM if we caught 'em. Women weren't permitted to have affairs. That wasn't their lot whereas their lots DID consist of enduring and combatting, to the extent permitted, their husband's affairs, multiple wives and escapades for centuries.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Quality said:


> There are no scientifically valid numbers anywhere in this area of study so every number is more or less a crapshoot based upon feelings and multiple biases.
> 
> That being said, my FEELING and experience is that men still cheat a lot more than women. Women just have more support groups and friends to confide in (as well as much less fear of seeking help from counselors) and they are not quite as ashamed of being a betrayed wife as men are, in general, of being a betrayed husband so seeing men in larger numbers on anonymous infidelity forums shouldn't be surprising to anyone.
> 
> Women are just much more likely to know what to do themselves {and wayward husbands are more likely to dump the OW upon getting caught} where there is less similar innate or instinctual such interpersonal marital relational skills in men {and cheating women get more caught up in the illusion of the affair and fail to dump OM right away}. Up until 150 years ago we'd have simply abandoned them or beat our "chattel" into compliance and then "tarred and feathered" or killed the OM if we caught 'em. Women weren't permitted to have affairs. That wasn't their lot whereas their lots DID consist of enduring and combatting, to the extent permitted, their husband's affairs, multiple wives and escapades for centuries.


For once I agree with you post though I would say men cheat more, but not a lot more. It seems to be just getting worse. Though when you see articles that range historical paternity fraud at between 5% to 25%, 5 is too high but if it is really 25% it's a wonder anyone gets marred.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

A few years ago there was a study done on just males and females without noting their marital status. It made the news and Vanity Fair magazine. It said that 50-60% of women and 70% of men, cheat. It also noted that each year the women are catching up with the men. Most of the people I knew cheated, including all our old friends and our siblings. As some said, cheating is so prevalent and mainstream that you take your marital vows with a wink and a nod.

My ex fiancee cheated on me which is why she is my ex. I had one girlfriend having sex with my friends together and separately. I cheated on most of my girlfriends and on my wife. However, my wife knew I was poly before we married, so she agreed to a non-monogamous marriage going forward, which came in real handy when she discovered that she is bi and wanted sex with women. I know, not your typical marriage but we have had a fantastic marriage for over 44 years now. We simply accepted that sex can be just sex and did not have to be the marriage crime of the century. We could not betray each other because we did not vow to be monogamous. Despite our freedom, there were only 9 other sex parents in all that time and 4 or 5 of them were shared by me and my wife. I know people who have cheated more times that that in a year.

Read my signature below. Most people still cling to a model of marriage that fails half of the time. Would you buy a car that only works half of the time? Nope, but you will enter into a lifelong contract called marriage that costs a lot of money to get out of. Society is currently hung up on serial monogamy where you first destroy the life you made with your spouse before you can morally have sex with someone else. I never loved my wife less just because I had sex with someone else. Take a look at this:

https://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-20649/why-my-husband-i-sometimes-have-sex-with-other-people.html

As the article says, it is not for everyone and in fact, I do not recommend it because I have seen if fail a lot more times than succeed. We just had the right combination of people. We never even had a single argument as my wife recently remarked on. Not trying to convert anyone either. Just want to get the message that we do not have to live in a one size fits all marriages. Even rats have the good sense to desert a sinking ship.


----------



## Quality (Apr 26, 2016)

sokillme said:


> For once I agree with you post though I would say men cheat more, but not a lot more. It seems to be just getting worse. Though when you see articles that range historical paternity fraud at between 5% to 25%, 5 is too high but if it is really 25% it's a wonder anyone gets marred.


I FEEL we've agreed more than just this once but I'm no statistician.

Maybe it wasn't paternity fraud. Maybe the baby's just got mixed up at the hospital.

Here's an interesting tale of such that absent some dumb luck, might have been characterized as possible paternity fraud: Pilgrim Soul: A Hagiography: Who Would've Thought...It Figures?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Quality said:


> I FEEL we've agreed more than just this once but I'm no statistician.
> 
> Maybe it wasn't paternity fraud. Maybe the baby's just got mixed up at the hospital.
> 
> Here's an interesting tale of such that absent some dumb luck, might have been characterized as possible paternity fraud: Pilgrim Soul: A Hagiography: Who Would've Thought...It Figures?


5% though. That seems like more of an anomaly.

Maybe people being more open about not wanting to get married will cut down on the cheating. Though I don't agree with it two people having open marriages is better then each one of them in a marriage where they cheat on their spouse. 

Who knows. The world changes we just go along for the ride. The next big thing is going to be automation and the loss of like 50% of all the jobs, but that is too much of a thread jack.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

50/50

In my opinion women and men cheat at the same rate.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Ruby210 said:


> I was listening to a male talk show host discuss men and infidelity. He said in his opinion, through studies and just what he has seen over the years amongst his peers, that 20% of men are faithful & monagamous, 20% you can't trust as far as you can throw them, but that the majority-60% love their wives but go on work trips or golf trips and pay escorts for sexual favors. Or they go to a massage place and get a "happy ending". He said these men truly feel that these monthly indiscretions are no big deal and that's it's just biological and scratching an itch. The callers tended to agree with his assesment. One caller was a sex worker who said her married clients are happy at home they just want variety. She suggested women offer to come to an escort with their husband! Just wanted to hear some of your opinions. I certainly hope it's not true that only 20% of married/ attached men are completely monogamous. Thoughts?


I have never cheated on any partner but I have friends who have and generally its because they are either not happy waiting for something better to come along. I think the statistics are way off personally.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds to me like that male talk show host is trying to justify something and/or boost ratings.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Well, praise God ~ I undoubtedly must belong to that 20%!*


As is my husband, and all good men.:smile2:
I have heard that about 50% of married people will cheat at some point in their marriage. While that is tragic, it still leave millions of people who never cheat and that's positive. 

I would definitely say that going to a masseur for that is cheating. As for her suggesting that their wives come along, that is so offensive. :surprise:
Some will justify anything because they want to do it.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> 50/50
> 
> In my opinion women and men cheat at the same rate.


I agree with this, consider that if married men or women are cheating with other married men and women, that would be break it down to 50/50. And I consider single men and women who knowingly sleep with married people as cheaters, too. So, 50/50 sounds right, to me.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> As is my husband, and all good men.:smile2:
> I have heard that about 50% of married people will cheat at some point in their marriage. While that is tragic, it still leave millions of people who never cheat and that's positive.
> 
> I would definitely say that going to a masseur for that is cheating. As for her suggesting that their wives come along, that is so offensive. :surprise:
> Some will justify anything because they want to do it.


I've read your posts and really admire your marriage, and your relationship. I'm hopeful that my marriage will be like yours. You both really respect each other.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> The statistics about fidelity/cheating are tough to pin down. Standard stats say about 23% of men cheat, vs. about 18% of women. Others indicate that at least half of both men and women will cheat at some point. Over 80% are never found out. *Much depends on your definition of cheating *- is a happy ending massage cheating, or not? Does it take an emotional attachment and/or PIV sex to be cheating? Or - for some - it may simply be watching porn. So, it's all ambiguous without defining terms and picking the right statistical study.


Yes, I think the key to the statistics is the definition. Yes, cheating is a slippery slope. Personally, I would not divorce my wife if she occasionally: watched porn, went to a Chippendale's review, attended a hen-party where a male stripper showed up and got fondled by a bunch of drunk women, played with a vibrator without me, read romance novels, or had a massage that involved her getting some degree of genital stimulation. Do those things obsessively would be a different matter.

On the other hand an emotional affair with no actual sexual contact would devastate me. If she had PIV with another man, I would have to think long and hard about staying in the marriage and ever being able to fully trust her again.

I think we all have our lines that we draw in the sand and that line may change from time to time as we mature, as we understand the frail nature of the human spirit, and as we bond more deeply with our partner.

I mean look at what Hillary Clinton and Huma Abedin have put up with and not divorced their husbands.

Also it depends on cultural attitudes. I would wager that some cultures and countries have much lower percentages of cheating. There are lots of studies that show that prostitution use is high in certain countries where it is considered fairly accessible. "...A Spanish Health Ministry survey in 2009 put the percentage of one-time prostitute users at 32 percent...." 

Spain, the world capital of prostitution? | The Independent


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> I agree with this, consider that if married men or women are cheating with other married men and women, that would be break it down to 50/50.


Not really you my have one man cheat with more then one woman and vice-versa. Or a married person with a single person.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Not really you my have one man cheat with more then one woman and vice-versa. Or a married person with a single person.


IMO, a single person who sleeps with a married person, and he/she knows that person is married, is part of adultery, too. They're a cheater, too, in my mind.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> IMO, a single person who sleeps with a married person, and he/she knows that person is married, is part of adultery, too. They're a cheater, too, in my mind.


I never thought of it that way but I think you are right.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

sokillme said:


> I never thought of it that way but I think you are right.


I know it doesn't fit the classic definition of a cheater, but to be a part of the whole thing, I don't think they're innocent.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> I've read your posts and really admire your marriage, and your relationship. I'm hopeful that my marriage will be like yours. You both really respect each other.


I hope that you will be as happy as we are. :smile2:
I have been really blessed with such a good man.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> IMO, a single person who sleeps with a married person, and he/she knows that person is married, is part of adultery, too. They're a cheater, too, in my mind.


Absolutely. They are just as responsible.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I'm sure it depends on what social circles you move in.
> 
> Those statistics might be close to accurate for certain segments of our society but have their polar opposition in other segments.
> 
> ...



I agree. But prostitutes must have a reasonable number of "customers" or there would not be so many in business.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> These percentages seem awfully high to me. I don't know anyone like the men mentioned who visit sex workers. I too tend to think that the number of women cheating these days seems higher than the number of men cheating.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


I suspect that many men have learned NOT to talk about something they don't want discovered.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

ScottishGirl1998 said:


> It could well be true that only 20% of men are monogamous, but I highly doubt it. I'd say more like 60-70% from my experience of friends and family etc... Perhaps that is slightly optimistic though!


I believe the 20% figure for men who are monogamous is probably pretty accurate.

But just being _realistic _here, do any of us *really* expect our beloved family members (our grandfathers, our fathers, our uncles, etc.) to actually TELL us that they managed to get themselves some 'action' when they went to Chicago on business last year or that 3 weeks ago, after having a few drinks one night, the opportunity fell in their laps so they ran with it? Of *course *they're not going to admit that and they'll take it to the grave with them.

For that matter, what HUSBAND is just going to tell his wife that? Very, very, very, very FEW.

Most cheaters are of the mind, "what they DON'T know won't hurt them."


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I believe the 20% figure for men who are monogamous is probably pretty accurate.
> 
> But just being _realistic _here, do any of us *really* expect our beloved family members (our grandfathers, our fathers, our uncles, etc.) to actually TELL us that they managed to get themselves some 'action' when they went to Chicago on business last year or that 3 weeks ago, after having a few drinks one night, the opportunity fell in their laps so they ran with it? Of *course *they're not going to admit that and they'll take it to the grave with them.
> 
> ...



My observations are that men on business trips are not going to become cheaters solely because they are traveling. They'll be cheaters in their home town, too. If they are monogamous, they'll stay monogamous on trips.

But if we presume your assertion that 80% of men are cheaters, and that much cheating happens on business trips, who are those men cheating with? The overall female infidelity rate would have to be similar to the male infidelity rate. Generally there are more men traveling for business than women, so it would mean that a higher percentage of traveling women are cheating than of traveling men.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Chinese proverb: if you don't want anyone to find out, don't do it.


----------



## ScottishGirl1998 (Dec 19, 2015)

katiecrna said:


> Chinese proverb: if you don't want anyone to find out, don't do it.


Agreed!!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I believe the 20% figure for men who are monogamous is probably pretty accurate.
> 
> But just being _realistic _here, do any of us *really* expect our beloved family members (our grandfathers, our fathers, our uncles, etc.) to actually TELL us that they managed to get themselves some 'action' when they went to Chicago on business last year or that 3 weeks ago, after having a few drinks one night, the opportunity fell in their laps so they ran with it? Of *course *they're not going to admit that and they'll take it to the grave with them.
> 
> ...


I think 80% is too high.


----------

